# Star Wars....



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

"Star Wars was invented by fundamentalist Christians as a method of birth control in Ireland because they understood that Star Wars fans would never get laid."

Oh my god, this is so freakin' funny. I love the Uncyclopedia!

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I love Star Wars
I have two kids
BZZZZT!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Not a big fan of comedic fiction, eh?


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Love it actually...just had to comment because no one else did...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

All the chicks love a good light sabor.


----------

